# Bittern



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just back from a week on the Norfolk Broads where I saw a Bittern for the second time. Unfortunately I don't have a decent working camera at the moment, or at least not one with a long enough lens to photograph things like this, and there was no way I could get close enough with my phone!

Last time I saw one was 5 years ago, also on the Broads, that time it flew over our boat and I couldn't grab my camera and switch it on fast enough!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love bitterns.You are so lucky you saw one :gasp:.


----------

